# Những nét đẹp khiến bộ bình trà bát tràng được yêu thích



## gomsubaokhanh (6/11/21)

Cuộc sống hiện đại, nhiều người hay có xu hướng quay trở về những điều nguyên bản, truyền thống và xưa cũ. Chúng không chỉ thể hiện ở lối sống, không gian sống mà còn ở các vật dụng đậm chất cổ điển. Những bộ bình trà cổ được tìm mua nhiều để sử dụng cũng như để trang trí.

Lý do bộ bình trà cổ được quan tâm nhiều trở lại?

Thị trường ấm chén hiện nay có đa dạng các mẫu bộ ấm trà cổ điển cho đến hiện đại với nhiều phân khúc giá cả, kiểu dáng, chất liệu khác nhau. Những bộ ấm trà đẹp mắt dù ngoại nhập hay được sản xuất trong nước đều có tính thẩm mỹ cao đi kèm với giá cả phù hợp.






Tuy nhiên, với một số bộ phận người yêu trà hoặc chỉ đơn giản là yêu cái đẹp cổ điển, họ đam mê tìm kiếm và chiêm ngưỡng những bộ bình trà cổ hoặc giả cổ. Những sản phẩm cổ điển ấy giúp họ tìm về những ký ức, mùi vị xưa cũ, về nguồn cội, về những điều nguyên bản nhất.

Thế nhưng, các bộ bình trà cổ hiện nay cũng không còn nhiều. Nếu có thì mức giá những bộ ấm chén ấy trên thị trường đều không hề rẻ. Vậy nên không phải vị khách nào cũng có thể sở hữu dù có niềm đam mê mãnh liệt.

Vì thế, những bộ ấm trà cổ điển với kiểu dáng, màu sắc, thiết kế xưa cũ đang dần được yêu thích và là sự lựa chọn ưa thích của nhiều người.

Giá trị của những bộ bình trà cổ
Sở hữu một bộ ấm trà cổ điển, tức bạn đã sở hữu một sản phẩm có:

Nét truyền thống, sang trọng

Nếu những bộ ấm trà hiện đại mang đến cho người sử dụng sự cao cấp, thì những bộ bình trà cổ lại đem tới nét truyền thống cổ điển, có phần gần gũi. mộc mạc. Sự mộc mạc ấy đến từ phần thiết kế kiểu dáng, từ những hoa văn hoài niệm nhưng đầy chỉn chu, tinh tế và sang trọng.

Màu sắc trang nhã

Các bộ bình trà cổ hay giả cổ đều có một điểm chung là màu sắc mang hơi hướng nền nã, hoài cổ. Những sản phẩm ấm chén giả cổ ngày nay cũng được chế tác dựa trên những mẫu ấm cổ có sẵn. Vì thế, dù là sản phẩm nào, chúng vẫn toát lên hơi thở của thời gian. Dù không quá bóng bẩy, nhưng lại nổi bật nhờ vẻ trang nhã và đậm nét truyền thống.

>>> Xem thêm: Bộ bình trà cổ đẹp mua ở đâu, giá bao tiền?


----------

